

Show HN: WhatsMac, WhatsApp Web in a native Mac app wrapper - stonesam92
https://github.com/stonesam92/WhatsMac

======
hsx
Looks pretty good :) I've made a pull request for a little spell check.

~~~
stonesam92
Thanks a lot! I just merged it.

------
eeturunen
Very cool. Requires Yosemite, though.

